# Beeping with keys NOT in ignigtion AND doors closed?



## BayNTX (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a 94 Maxima that is beeping like the door is open, however the keys are NOT in it and the doors are ALL closed.. I can hear it from outside the car. I'm worried about it draining the battery.. any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

are the courtesy lights on to?
you possibly have a bad door jamb switch and ignition key sensor


----------



## BayNTX (Jan 7, 2010)

None of the courtesy lights are on. Could it still be the ignition? Thank you!


----------



## BayNTX (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok.. so my husband gets home today and starts digging.. apparently the person who owned the car before us had bad credit.. there was a device installed called "On Time" and it disables the engine if a car payment isn't made.. that's what the beeping was coming from. We found the other half of the device under the seat and plugged it in (it was mounted under the steering wheel) via phone jack. Beeping ceased. Thanks for the ideas.. Crazy.. I had never even heard of such a thing.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

BayNTX said:


> Ok.. so my husband gets home today and starts digging.. apparently the person who owned the car before us had bad credit.. there was a device installed called "On Time" and it disables the engine if a car payment isn't made.. that's what the beeping was coming from. We found the other half of the device under the seat and plugged it in (it was mounted under the steering wheel) via phone jack. Beeping ceased. Thanks for the ideas.. Crazy.. I had never even heard of such a thing.


Oh I'm sure someone else would have figured that out...... NOT!!!


----------



## BayNTX (Jan 7, 2010)

Well clearly.. That's why I posted again so as maybe to help someone else in the future. I thought this was a forum, where people go to share IDEAS.. Not to be mind readers or know every variable that might effect something. No need to be rude.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

BayNTX said:


> Well clearly.. That's why I posted again so as maybe to help someone else in the future. I thought this was a forum, where people go to share IDEAS.. Not to be mind readers or know every variable that might effect something. No need to be rude.


Sorry if you got the wrong impression. I was not trying to be rude, more funny than anything else - it was just something that no one would have guessed. My apologies again if you took offense.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Now you need to COMPLETELY remove the whole thing so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

Well if there is no longer a signal going to the device it wont shut your engine off for any reason. But if you try removing it yourself it may have a feature that detects if it is being tampered with. 

Just something to think about.


----------

